# September Was A Painful Month ... FAIL Compliation



## MA-Caver (Sep 29, 2010)

September was indeed a very painful month... as evidence by this FAIL compliation. http://biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=23155
The Watermelon Face SPLAT is shown here... along with dozens of "what the HELL were they thinking" FAILS... the first one of the witch is my favorite... great voice but lousy stage movement. :lol: 

Enjoy

Warning: some language... mostly "aww sh--!!"


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 29, 2010)

Speaking of fail.....where's the video?


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 29, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Speaking of fail.....where's the video?


Uhh... right there dude... the link... 


(ok, ok ... had a brain fart and forgot to put in the link so I edited it and now it's there... alright! sheesh... LOL )


----------

